# Rice and Pigeons



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is something that I came a cross that I thought other's might be interested in reading.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/r/riceatweddings.htm

The Truth:
The consensus of the multiple organizations we checked with is that this is Fiction! It's an urban legend that some say got started, or at least propelled, when Ann Landers gave advice in her column in the mid-sixties that the rice would do bad things to birds.

The folks at Birder's magazine, Birdwatcher Digest, The Cornell Lab of Ornithology, and the USA Rice Federation all agree: rice causes no harm to birds. There are varieties of birds that routinely eat rice in the wild and with no harm. As one observer put it, if rice caused birds to explode, there would be bird parts all over Asia.

Most of the wedding planning organizations say that the main reason for not using rice is because there is too much of a risk of people slipping on it and falling.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

relofts said:


> Here is something that I came a cross that I though other's might be interested in reading.
> 
> http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/r/riceatweddings.htm
> 
> ...


I always heard that the wedding thing was stopped because it ATTRACTS the birds. Giving your birds a little extra rice helps them retain some water in their system. I think it's good to give a little when you ship them to a race. Of course if you overdo it, the rice DOES expand so it may add unneeded weight.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'd been told this too, and believed it so our birds have nevr had rice


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Like Renee, I give my birds rice in their mix, has a lot of carbs and is good on hard races, it helps to build up the birds reserve but it should not be given as their only food source but is good if that is all someone has that found a pigeon. I also use a rice water for birds that have come in as it works like a energy drink to them giving them carbs and lots of nutritional value to help get them feeling better, easily done by soaking rice in water and just putting the water in a drinker for them.

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Organic long brown rice is loaded with B vitamins and more, and should be 2 percent of the mix.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

So rice is given dry or are you supposed to boil it first to soften it up?

Sorry if this seems like a stupid question, but it seems like a very hard grain to digest.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is nice to know I always thought that if a bird ate to much rice it would abosrb all its body acid thus causing it to die. But I had no clue nor was I going to try it.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

The rice is used dry mixed in with the feed, if you have a finder that doesn't have much variety of grains then one of the grains that can be suggested is uncooked popcorn, split peas, and rice. If you have ill birds or run down birds you can soak the rice in a water solution and use the water for the drinkers or if hand feeding kaytee exact you can use the water to mix with the kaytee exact feed.

Ellen


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

one of th best racers in our club ads rice in his race mix....


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Would You Say Rice Is something Only race Pigeons Need Our is it Something That Should be in all pigeons Diets I use the Grain Mix Pigeon Food But No Rice Added To It. When Its Added Should it Be Added Slow Then add More As they Get Use To it So They Don't Eat To much at frist.
Thanks For Posting This I didn't Know Rice Was ok For Birds. i know At Weddings Most People Use Bird Seed Now. 
Have A Great Day ,
Jennifer


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

horsesgot6 said:


> Would You Say Rice Is something Only race Pigeons Need Our is it Something That Should be in all pigeons Diets I use the Grain Mix Pigeon Food But No Rice Added To It. When Its Added Should it Be Added Slow Then add More As they Get Use To it So They Don't Eat To much at frist.
> Thanks For Posting This I didn't Know Rice Was ok For Birds. i know At Weddings Most People Use Bird Seed Now.
> Have A Great Day ,
> Jennifer


Jennifer,

I don't think it matters what breed of pigeon it is, they all have the basic same dietry needs, I would start out by adding a little to the feed and see what they think of it, I think that the small grains are like a treat to them and they all like it, as stated above the "long brown rice is loaded with B vitamins and more" but I think that most rices do have lots of nutritional value, the wild rice is a excellent choice as well, test your birds out with the rice and see what they think about it, they may not try to gorge them selves on it.

Ellen


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My birds love rice.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Three Forms Of*

There 3 forms of rice Paddy rice,Brown rice, and White rice.They all can be feed to pigeons but they all are different in that Paddy rice still has the outer shell(husk) Brown rice still contains the rice bran,White has both the outer husk and the bran removed, so white rice has very little in the way of nutrition value.On the other hand Paddy rice which has both the outer husk and the inner germ is high in nutrition.Brown rice which still has the germ which is also high in nutrition it is also the easiest for the birds to digest.Brown rice (unpolished) still has starch,proteins,fat,minerals,vitamins,and amino acids which include the 8 essential amino's.Brown rice is one of the best grains to feed your birds because it PACKED with nutrition.Have no fear feeding Brown rice to your birds. .GEORGE


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

George, I've never fed my piggies rice.Did not realise that they ate the stuff.
Rice is not part of my diet either but piggies and I are going to try the brown stuff, asyou say it's the best.

Do piggies eat buckwheat,pearl barley,semolina?

Jayne


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

canaryjayne said:


> George, I've never fed my piggies rice.Did not realise that they ate the stuff.
> Rice is not part of my diet either but piggies and I are going to try the brown stuff, asyou say it's the best.
> 
> Do piggies eat buckwheat,pearl barley,semolina?
> ...


 hHi Jayne I have fed my birds buckwheat groats that is with the outer shell removed I use it in small amounts like about 1/4 cup added to the regular feed for 30 -35 birds.I have also fed pearl barley but only to returning race birds on the day of return from a race with other small seeds and grains.I am not sure about semolina is this wheat,if so it is already in their regular feed.Jedds sells buckwheat with the outer shell still on it, 25 lbs bagsI have used this also from time to time again only adding very small amounts.I have always believed that a varied diet is the best diet for our birds keep in mind that i am feeding about 100 birds give or take a few. .GEORGE


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for that information George. 
There will be some added extras on piggies menu which hopefully they will enjoy!!!!
Jayne


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Jayne, feed in small amounts make it a treat for the birds. GEORGE


----------

